# Just for fun, how long will you live?



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

http://www.agingresearch.org/calculator/ im going to be 80! haha


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

ah crap. 69.7 years


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

86.8 years
but I bet if I put I exercised and that I dont eat so much meat I'd live longer lol. Oh well 86.8 years is pretty long


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

78.6 years... average I guess.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow!!!!!! 91.7 years old! Well I can't believe it! Maybe just cause I'm young and have good habit...


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2005)

77 years...bleah
not bad i guess...


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

80.5 and there wont be any social security. I better start saving alot more. :lol:


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I think It says I'll die so young because i didnt know some of the questions, like blood pressure, so i just guessed. and I said I had 4 kids.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

ill live to be 12


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

jk....i didnt even do it... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

73 for me......to hell with fruits and vegetables


----------



## google (Jan 27, 2005)

89.2!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Up to now, I won't die soon as most of you guys..lol
Well, Shev, I had it checked in the health questioinare... You should do one too!


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

beated you all, 98,6 years!
Although I didn't know my blood pressure or colesterole.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

95.7


RC


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2005)

lol....im in the same boat as mr moby....:lol:


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

86.5 years


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

It wouldn't give me mine some thing about my parents being under 80 :? :shock:


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

So? my parents are under 80 and they gave me mine


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

91.4 I'm OOOOOLD


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

85.0


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

Lexus @ Thu Mar 31 said:


> So? my parents are under 80 and they gave me mine


don't no


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

81.1, but im going to live to see tri-centenial, the year of our lord 2076. where will you be & how old?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Same boat with Fishfirst! Ha ha
Well what I think is that it bases on science laready. But as we change our habbits and the environment changes itself, things are different...


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

thats true but we have to be willing to change!


----------



## lain sorcer (Apr 10, 2005)

91.0 years  Being a vegetarian probably increased it, but not having any of those tests done brought it down... I'll take those tests things when i'm older. For now i'll just enjoy my youth


----------



## Vivid-Dawn (Jan 18, 2005)

I dunno if this test is accurate for me, because I'm "special" LOL

When the heart attack question was posed, I assumed they mean "cardiac arrest", which I haven't had. On the other hand, I've had plenty (too many!) tachycardia episodes (one of which I had to be electrically defibrillated for!)

My blood pressure is low, probably because my heart is too weak to even get it flowing at the right rate. I'm also small because of the weakness (85 pounds). Lots of this stuff is all off kilter... I eat lots of carbs, and fast food, because my doctor said it'd help gain weight, but the test of course said that was bad. 

Still, I'm supposedly gonna make it to 86!


----------

